# The President is Mursi



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lets hope Egypt can join together and move forwards.

Without violence ISA.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For how long?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good for them. SCAF had absolutely no credibility left.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing scenes
But a step forward for democracy

How MB and SCAF will work together will be crucial


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> For how long?


That's uncertain but Egypt has a president that was the American choice and the Palestinians are happy, but what about the real Egyptians.Most say it's only 4 years out of our life.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

History has been made today..

Quote of the year? The MB are not good at keeping their promises,


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Lots of people celebrating today, finally Egyptians have a say in who gets to be their leader! 

I hope the MB uses this opportunity to fix the problems this country faces. I personally am giving them the benefit of the doubt, even though I already regret doing that once. The parliamentary elections should be a lot more exciting this time around.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Qsw said:


> Lots of people celebrating today, finally Egyptians have a say in who gets to be their leader!
> 
> I hope the MB uses this opportunity to fix the problems this country faces. I personally am giving them the benefit of the doubt, even though I already regret doing that once. The parliamentary elections should be a lot more exciting this time around.


A successful Egypt, with an Islamic flavour is fine by me.

Not sure I'd be keen on a fundamentalist state. If the MB can get the right balance between upholding Islamic ideals, whilst allowing other religions and views to live unhindered it would be great.

I suspect more political in fighting to come before the focus on sorting the Economy and the aspirations of the people. Will the people wait??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> A successful Egypt, with an Islamic flavour is fine by me.
> 
> Not sure I'd be keen on a fundamentalist state. If the MB can get the right balance between upholding Islamic ideals, whilst allowing other religions and views to live unhindered it would be great.
> 
> I suspect more political in fighting to come before the focus on sorting the Economy and the aspirations of the people. Will the people wait??




It already has an Islamic flavour so what else do you think would be ok,

Nothing wrong with Islam or any other religion as long as it does not impose it's will on youm


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Lets hope Egypt can join together and move forwards.
> 
> Without violence ISA.


Yup, definitely without violence :eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Qsw said:


> Lots of people celebrating today, finally Egyptians have a say in who gets to be their leader!
> 
> I hope the MB uses this opportunity to fix the problems this country faces. I personally am giving them the benefit of the doubt, even though I already regret doing that once. The parliamentary elections should be a lot more exciting this time around.


True, Egyptians, finally, have a say in who gets to be their leader, and that's the best they could come up with...........MB's SECOND choice, a retard! 

I hope they stop speaking in the name of religion, and focusing ALL their efforts on using people's ignorance to serve their own goals instead of trying to educate people to push the country forward, and I hope that happens while I'm still alive and able to see it :ranger:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> A successful Egypt, with an Islamic flavour is fine by me.
> 
> Not sure I'd be keen on a fundamentalist state. If the MB can get the right balance between upholding Islamic ideals, whilst allowing other religions and views to live unhindered it would be great.
> 
> I suspect more political in fighting to come before the focus on sorting the Economy and the aspirations of the people. Will the people wait??


 I go along with you Lanason. Despite anything to the contrary this President has been elected by the people, fair and almost square, this IS Egypts first democratically elected leader. He will soon learn that a middle road works best. I congratulate all Egyptians. Today was historic, whether you like Mursi or not. Nobody said democracy was clean.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> True, Egyptians, finally, have a say in who gets to be their leader, and that's the best they could come up with...........MB's SECOND choice, a retard!
> 
> I hope they stop speaking in the name of religion, and focusing ALL their efforts on using people's ignorance to serve their own goals instead of trying to educate people to push the country forward, and I hope that happens while I'm still alive and able to see it :ranger:


To be fair to the MB, Morsi became their second choice only because Shater was disqualified by the elections committee, whose judges were Mubarak appointed. And still he got more votes than the pullover. Sometimes elections don't go the way we want but that's the name of the game

P.S I am not happy that Morsi won but I am over the moon that Shafiq lost.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I go along with you Lanason. Despite anything to the contrary this President has been elected by the people, fair and almost square, this IS Egypts first democratically elected leader. *He will soon learn that a middle road works best.* I congratulate all Egyptians. Today was historic, whether you like Mursi or not. Nobody said democracy was clean.



Without going into details really, but assuming that it was not the MB that will end up running Egypt as they kept _promising_ since they introduced their Khayrat el Shater, if it's up to Mursi himself, then trust me, he does not believe in middle roads........

But I hope he does too :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Without going into details really, but assuming that it was not the MB that will end up running Egypt as they kept _promising_ since they introduced their Khayrat el Shater, if it's up to Mursi himself, then trust me, he does not believe in middle roads........
> 
> But I hope he does too :eyebrows:


and don't forget the generals are still very much in control behind the scenes


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> To be fair to the MB, Morsi became their second choice only because Shater was disqualified by the elections committee, whose judges were Mubarak appointed. And still he got more votes than the pullover. Sometimes elections don't go the way we want but that's the name of the game
> 
> P.S I am not happy that Morsi won but I am over the moon that Shafiq lost.


Shater was disqualified for questionable reasons, I too, do give them that, and I hated it more than anything cause I kinda knew that they will "win" it anyway, so I was hoping for their best to be in charge! Not their idiot!

But once their primary candidate was disqualified, they should've left it there and let the BEST take over, not THEIR second best!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> and don't forget the generals are still very much in control behind the scenes


I never did, but I also never forgot that MB's don't like sharing.........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Shater was disqualified for questionable reasons, I too, do give them that, and I hated it more than anything cause I kinda knew that they will "win" it anyway, so I was hoping for their best to be in charge! Not their idiot!
> 
> But once their primary candidate was disqualified, they should've left it there and let the BEST take over, not THEIR second best!


ah, but when Shatter was disqualified they did make it clear that their project is not about individuals :eyebrows: in other words, Shatter will still decide where Morsi stands


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> ah, but when Shatter was disqualified they did make it clear that their project is not about individuals :eyebrows: in other words, Shatter will still decide where Morsi stands


Can imagine Tantawy trying to find a seat on the same table now...............With Mursi, Shater, Badee, Beltagi, Eryan.........Among others :lol:

Will he be required to grow his beard? :spit:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Can imagine Tantawy trying to find a seat on the same table now...............With Mursi, Shater, Badee, Beltagi, Eryan.........Among others :lol:
> 
> Will he be required to grow his beard? :spit:


:clap2:

are they even allowed beards in the army?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> :clap2:
> 
> are they even allowed beards in the army?


Nope, the military folks were too scared that Sadat's assassination scenario might happen again, so the bearded folks used to get the "red" exemption certificate due to "security reasons" 

But that was then..............When Sadat's killers were in jail.............And we're now, where they're in charge :spit:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Nope, the military folks were too scared that Sadat's assassination scenario might happen again, so the bearded folks used to get the "red" exemption certificate due to "security reasons"
> 
> But that was then..............When Sadat's killers were in jail.............And we're now, where they're in charge :spit:


On Jan 25 2011 Mubarak was president and Morsi was in prison... everything is possible in Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> On Jan 25 2011 Mubarak was president and Morsi was in prison... everything is possible in Egypt


I _wonder _if it was possible for the NDP to come back, in disguise, with a new look, new name, new set of idiots


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Let's not forget that Egyptians died in the street for the right to choose.

Mabrook, Egypt!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> and don't forget the generals are still very much in control behind the scenes


Of course. A deal was cut. Why do you REALLY think that the declaration of the result was delayed?


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Why do you REALLY think that the declaration of the result was delayed?


To get everybody home after the big acident on ring road?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Of course. A deal was cut. Why do you REALLY think that the declaration of the result was delayed?


yes I think we all know that. But at the end of the day most Egyptians who voted chose him, not Shafiq. The official results were very close to the numbers MB published on the evening.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Of course. A deal was cut. Why do you REALLY think that the declaration of the result was delayed?


As they say (well, we do in Spain)...If you cant beat them, join them. Or at least pretend that you have.

But I for one Am glad things went along smoothly, so we can all move on. although I do know of few copts in my kids schools that are undusting their foreign passports just in case. These are the lucky ones, the ones that have elsewhere to go.

Time will tell.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I _wonder _if it was possible for the NDP to come back, in disguise, with a new look, new name, new set of idiots


why would they need a new set of idiots? they just need a new logo and name

Shafiq "would consider utilizing his supporters’ base to form a political entity if they offered the chance to him"

Shafiq: Polling results should be respected | Egypt Independent


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> why would they need a new set of idiots? they just need a new logo and name
> 
> Shafiq "would consider utilizing his supporters’ base to form a political entity if they offered the chance to him"
> 
> Shafiq: Polling results should be respected | Egypt Independent


lol I meant NDP <----> FJP ...........


----------

